# Ted Nugent Joins Mathews Family



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Ted Nugent Joins Mathews Family

To millions of music lovers, Ted Nugent has carved a permanent place in rock & roll history as 
the guitar-shredding showman, selling more than 40 million albums, performing more than 6,400
high-octane concerts, and continuing to set attendance records at venues around the globe.
To further millions, Nugent is the nation’s most outspoken proponent of our 1st and 2nd 
Amendment rights, conducting thousands of pro-gun, pro-freedom, pro-America interviews in 
major media worldwide. He has served continuously on the Board of Directors of the NRA 
since his initial election in 1995, where he consistently sets records for amassing the highest 
number of votes received by an individual board member.
“We are a proud supporter of our Second Amendment rights—rights that protect all other 
freedoms. We stand firmly with Ted Nugent and the Americans that continue to make their 
voices heard and who choose freedom, stated Mathews Inc. President Stephen McPherson. 
Nugent is dedicated to preserving our great outdoor heritage for future generations and we are 
proud to welcome him and wife Shemane, to Team Mathews!”
When asked about the new partnership Nugent said, “The mystical flight of the arrow has always 
been a guiding force for my quality of life and now Mathews has truly supercharged the hunt! 
I’m proud to be a part of a company who stands up for our God-given rights and makes 
equipment second to none. I just love my new Creed and don’t think I’ve ever shot this accurate 
in my entire bowhunting life!” Also joining the Mathews family is Ted’s wife, Shemane. “I’ve 
been shooting bows for twenty-four years but never had one that felt so good from the first 
moment I shot it. My Mathews Jewel is lightweight, yet powerful and accurate. Every woman 
needs a Jewel!” Shemane stated.
Catch the award-winning Ted Nugent Spirit of the Wild television show—seen exclusively on 
Outdoor Channel--where he proudly serves as ambassador for bowhunting and now, the largest 
bow manufacturer in the world—Mathews Inc!









For more information, visit mathewsinc.com

AT News


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I thought Matt was a christian man...I guess business comes before values.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

:moviecorn


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

......And.....


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> :moviecorn


+1

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I think I would shoot better if I got paid more; well at the very least; say I could shoot better. :noidea:


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Boy, Johnny on the spot, huh? Where ya been, AT News? There have been 15 threads about this since yesterday.


----------



## gmtx (Mar 5, 2013)

Money talks...


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

The truth hurts but the CREED is stupid accurate like you read about it!


----------



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

This horse is not only dead and beaten, but now is being defiled in unspeakable ways.


----------



## bigblock67camar (Jun 5, 2010)

drenalin ld said:


> The truth hurts but the CREED is stupid accurate like you read about it!


LOL, does it hold itself?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I wonder if this means Ted will also be playing McPherson guitars. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm sure Ted talks them up even after the microphone and cameras are off.


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

LOL, does it hold itself? 

Does your wrenches turn themselves? Tools of the trade if you buy your wrenches at walmart for 99 cents and you stripped your nuts you got what you paid for....LOL


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

never heard of either one,strings attached everywhere.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

mathews must be losing to much of the market. need to pay big buck to high dollar spokesman to get some buyers back. maybe they should focus on making bows that people want and lose the catch us if you can crap


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

headstrong said:


> mathews must be losing to much of the market. need to pay big buck to high dollar spokesman to get some buyers back. maybe they should focus on making bows that people want and lose the catch us if you can crap


they should focus on making bows that people want...lol? They Can't keep the Mathews new models in stock around here best bows on the market.


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

drenalin ld said:


> they should focus on making bows that people want...lol? They Can't keep the Mathews new models in stock around here *best bows on the market*.


Hahahahaha


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

drenalin ld said:


> they should focus on making bows that people want...lol? They Can't keep the Mathews new models in stock around here best bows on the market.


maybe about 10 years ago. you dont get ted just because


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Perry24 said:


> I thought Matt was a christian man...I guess business comes before values.


This was my first thought as well.


----------



## bigblock67camar (Jun 5, 2010)

drenalin ld said:


> LOL, does it hold itself?
> 
> Does your wrenches turn themselves? Tools of the trade if you buy your wrenches at walmart for 99 cents and you stripped your nuts you got what you paid for....LOL


Apples and oranges, Snap on tools don't make me a better mechanic over a set of mac tools. We are ultimately talking about a stick and string. This years model is no different than last years model, brace height, ata, and weight are the same but the name changed. Is the creed more accurate than the Z7? At this point in time bow manufacturers have hit a wall, there is not much else that can be done to exceed what they have been doing these last 5 years.


----------



## wvstumpjumper (Apr 4, 2012)

Mathews doesn't need uncle Ted to sell it's bows. I came onboard in 08 and nothing out there yet is catching my eye to switch. I have a DXT and a heli'm, I would rather shoot either of them as any other "brand" bow out there. I didn't buy the creed this year. I usually hang on about 4 or 5 years before I buy a new bow. Welcome aboard uncle Ted you will not be disappointed with Mathews. I certainly am not. They don't say catch us if you can for nothing ya know. Sorry I just couldn't resist that for all the trash talkers.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> I thought Matt was a christian man...I guess business comes before values.


Wow Perry,,, I can't believe that you think that all Christians are so perfect and without blemish,,, To think Mathews archery would associate with such heathens as the Nugent family,,,LOL,,,, God knows Jesus only saves perfect people. Welcome aboard Nugent family where ever you go! I believe your an asset t the archery community as well as to Christians world wide,,,


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

So many jealous people.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

bigblock67camar said:


> Apples and oranges, Snap on tools don't make me a better mechanic over a set of mac tools. We are ultimately talking about a stick and string. This years model is no different than last years model, brace height, ata, and weight are the same but the name changed. Is the creed more accurate than the Z7? At this point in time bow manufacturers have hit a wall, there is not much else that can be done to exceed what they have been doing these last 5 years.


Yep agree.its s business just like anything else.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Ted has said the same thing about every bow he has been sponsored by


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> :moviecorn


Yeeeeeep I am in to. Let the Bashing begin. HH Later Jerry


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

bigblock67camar said:


> Apples and oranges, Snap on tools don't make me a better mechanic over a set of mac tools. We are ultimately talking about a stick and string. This years model is no different than last years model, brace height, ata, and weight are the same but the name changed. Is the creed more accurate than the Z7? At this point in time bow manufacturers have hit a wall, there is not much else that can be done to exceed what they have been doing these last 5 years.


By your way of thinking you could win the Daytona 500 with a 77 ford pinto it's all about the driver. As far as a stick and strings I don't know what archery company you use but I'm glad that Matthews does not believe that.That's what sets them apart Thank you for making my point.As far as the Z7 extreme being the same as the CREED you are totally off base I have a Z7 very nice bow anyway The CREED Is totally different Bow how it feels how it shoots the drawl & balance points just to start with.


----------



## bigblock67camar (Jun 5, 2010)

drenalin ld said:


> By your way of thinking you could win the Daytona 500 with a 77 ford pinto it's all about the driver. As far as a stick and strings I don't know what archery company you use but I'm glad that Matthews does not believe that.That's what sets them apart Thank you for making my point.As far as the Z7 extreme being the same as the CREED you are totally off base I have a Z7 very nice bow anyway The CREED Is totally different Bow how it feels how it shoots the drawl & balance points just to start with.


You have zero reading comprehension, I SAID WITHIN THE LAST FIVE YEARS not 35 years. I Shot the creed, its the same as the helium, which feels like the z7(Very nice bows). If you want to buy the creed go for it, you don't need to come here and try to explain why it's SO different from everything else so you feel better about spending 900 bucks. Using a nascar analogy is way off base, I can take a recurve bow from the 70's and beat you in a competition. If you believe mathews can make you shoot better every other year how on earth did you ever hit a bullseye before you spent 900 on a bow. You are a number that their marketing department can always depend on, you're in the column of "Would buy dog feces with our name on it" customer. 

FYI... I own 2 mathews bows, 3 martins, one pse, and one elite. I shoot them all, and am not a brand ho.


----------



## OHWoodsman (Nov 4, 2008)

He endorses the Creed in his statement but it clearly holding the Chill in the bear photo. Wonder which one he likes more


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

O well.....


----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

"I can take a recurve bow from the 70's and beat you in a competition" .....lol I will see your recurve and raise you a broomstick & a rubber band.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Takeum said:


> Wow Perry,,, I can't believe that you think that all Christians are so perfect and without blemish,,, To think Mathews archery would associate with such heathens as the Nugent family,,,LOL,,,, God knows Jesus only saves perfect people. Welcome aboard Nugent family where ever you go! I believe your an asset t the archery community as well as to Christians world wide,,,


No one is perfect, but a christian man wouldn't brag about sleeping with underage girls.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> No one is perfect, but a christian man wouldn't brag about sleeping with underage girls.


How do you know?


----------



## Btcook1 (Aug 31, 2012)

R1STEER said:


> This horse is not only dead and beaten, but now is being defiled in unspeakable ways.


Hilarious


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Takeum said:


> Wow Perry,,, I can't believe that you think that all Christians are so perfect and without blemish,,, To think Mathews archery would associate with such heathens as the Nugent family,,,LOL,,,, God knows Jesus only saves perfect people. Welcome aboard Nugent family where ever you go! I believe your an asset t the archery community as well as to Christians world wide,,,


Well said.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

If I had to shoot a Matthews Waffle Bow I'd quit archery. They are ugly to me and they have the worst grip I've ever put in my hands. Now if they ever make a Hunting bow that closely resembles there target bows then I'd shoot one. As far as, Ted Nugent is concerned don't bite the hand that feeds you.


Hoyt Vector Turbo "Black"


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

headstrong said:


> mathews must be losing to much of the market. need to pay big buck to high dollar spokesman to get some buyers back. maybe they should focus on making bows that people want and lose the catch us if you can crap


LOL where have you been? you mad that you cant afford one, Mathews is the best and always will be


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> LOL where have you been? you mad that you cant afford one, Mathews is the best and always will be


Mathews makes a fine product, but this is a very shallow statement.
Please enlighten us on what makes Mathews the best.


----------



## ChetTague (Jul 23, 2013)

Lol, this is some fun reading. Gotta say I do LOVE my Mathews Creed. I couldn't ask for a better bow at this point. Well worth every penny and am happy to keep them in business with my purchase


----------



## Rodeoflyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Perry24 said:


> No one is perfect, but a christian man wouldn't brag about sleeping with underage girls.


That was what - almost 40 years ago? and with her parents' consent? Tell the whole story....

He also has never been a user of alcohol, drugs, tobacco, etc.

He feeds the homeless and hunts with the disabled.

He is a great person to have as an ambassador of our sport.


Get a friggin grip dude.




nhns4 said:


> How do you know?


VH1 Behind the Music


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Who cares! Shoot what you want and be happy. I love all bows.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

He could just file off the name on his current single cam and slap a mathews sticker on it. No difference....maybe throw a monkey tail or two on


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Rodeoflyer said:


> That was what - almost 40 years ago? and with her parents' consent? Tell the whole story....
> 
> He also has never been a user of alcohol, drugs, tobacco, etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah, VH1 is for sure a reliable source. Why don't you do some credible research. He's a self-admitted pedophile, and thinks its funny.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> Who cares! Shoot what you want and be happy. I love all bows.


Haha, a lot of folks on here take stuff personal. It's really funny.


----------



## Rodeoflyer (Apr 6, 2012)

midwestbowhunt said:


> Yeah, VH1 is for sure a reliable source. Why don't you do some credible research. He's a self-admitted pedophile, and thinks its funny.


Umm - VH1 merely puts interviews and pictures together for broadcast. They aren't "the source". What's YOUR "credible research"?


Not that my opinion or yours on that matter in particular means a damned thing. On the subject of archery and bowhunting, there are few if any celebrities that have the depth of both knowledge and passion for the sport that Ted has. His personal life isn't important.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess the Mathews will make uncle ted more accurate because shooting martins had to bad. lol


----------



## Catfish18 (Oct 3, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> LOL where have you been? you mad that you cant afford one, Mathews is the best and always will be


Can't afford one ?? In my area Mathews flagship has always been 75 to 100 dollars cheaper than Hoyt or Bowtech.
It does however seem that some Mathews shooters hold on to their bows as some sort of a status symbol. Mathews makes a quality 
product and I've owned several, but that kind of comment makes me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't shoot or own Mathews bows so my comments are not influenced by brand loyalty. For those who say Mathews is the best, they are not, not even close. For those who claim they are junk, you're idiots. Mathews bows are a quality product that provide good performance and value to the average bow hunter. They are the Remington of the bow world. Consistent quality from year to year, can be warranty serviced anywhere, lots of accessories and they drive a large part of the bow market with large scale advertising. All of the ragging on Mathews says less about Mathews and more about the pompous wannabes who hope that by criticizing the biggest bow manufacturer in the world they will somehow be perceived by others as 'experts'.

I give Mathews props, they make a lot of money and aren't afraid to put a lot of it back into supporting the industry through advertising, sponsorship and prizes. Kudos to them.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Catfish18 said:


> Can't afford one ?? In my area Mathews flagship has always been 75 to 100 dollars cheaper than Hoyt or Bowtech.
> It does however seem that some Mathews shooters hold on to their bows as some sort of a status symbol. Mathews makes a quality
> product and I've owned several, but that kind of comment makes me throw up in my mouth a little.


well I was referring to a guy who claimed Mathews bows were junk, and when someone says that, it means they cant afford one, havnt shot it and is a brand fan boy to another company or just simply cant shoot one...whether it may be mathews is great like the other companies, I like bowtech,hoyt, bear,elite, pse, mathews, Athens, parker, I love all bow companies..right now is a great time for archery and mathews Is extremely popular where im from...seems like its a 9/1 ratio for mathews users around, they are one of the best no doubt, with marketing and performance


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Just another reason I'm glad I shoot a Hoyt!!


----------



## genghiscarl (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder who approached who? And if other manufacturer's turned him down, or if Ted passed on other manufacture's? Pass the Butter please.:happy1:


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

genghiscarl said:


> I wonder who approached who? And if other manufacturer's turned him down, or if Ted passed on other manufacture's? Pass the Butter please.:happy1:


We'll probably never know the whole story but Ted Nugent is as much a business as he is a person. Once it became apparent that he and Martin would be parting ways I would assume that he, or more likely someone in his marketing dept, began to look for a new sponsor. I'm sure the Nugent Brand 'relationship' was shopped to several companies and they more than likely picked the one with the best offer. On the other hand it's just as possible that there has been a pending offer from Mathews for a long time, should he ever decided to leave Martin, for whatever reason.

Mathews seems like a good fit for Ted Nugent. Look how long he was associated with Martin. I'm betting he liked the fact that Mathews is an established name in the market and will most likely be around a long time. Looking at other brands he sponsors, he does not seem to jump around a lot.


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

drenalin ld said:


> they should focus on making bows that people want...lol? They Can't keep the Mathews new models in stock around here best bows on the market.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL :mg:


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Kateraman said:


> If I had to shoot a Matthews Waffle Bow I'd quit archery. They are ugly to me and they have the worst grip I've ever put in my hands. Now if they ever make a Hunting bow that closely resembles there target bows then I'd shoot one. As far as, Ted Nugent is concerned don't bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> 
> Hoyt Vector Turbo "Black"


the new Mathews grips are darn near identical to the Hoyt grip.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Who is Ted Nugent? How many bows does Matthews give away every year?


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

This is funny lol


----------



## teal325 (Jun 17, 2005)

If it works for Ted and Mathew's doesn't have a problem with it - who am I to complain.

I won't buy one BECAUSE of Ted and I won't not buy one because of him either. (even if he does hunt illegally)

I'm no Ted superfan and don't think he's THE face of hunting but the vitriol is a little excessive. 

If Ted Nugent hawking Mathew's bows is the biggest problem you have in life, I'd say you've got it pretty good.


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

headstrong said:


> mathews must be losing to much of the market. need to pay big buck to high dollar spokesman to get some buyers back. maybe they should focus on making bows that people want and lose the catch us if you can crap


Yeah, that's it. :set1_rolf2: 

Mathews isn't hurting. At all. I've heard that 4 out of 10 hunting bows costing over $700 that are sold in the US are Mathews. That could be conjecture, speculation or downright BS, but Mathews already makes a ton of money.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Shot a Mathews when it was cool. Now it's HOYT!! Wonder why? HUM!!


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> LOL where have you been? you mad that you cant afford one, Mathews is the best and always will be


the best at what? making the slowest and most expensive bows on the market. then you would be correct. as far as how much money I make , I must have struck a cord with you to come at me personally... im shooting a motive 6 chief.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

highstrung556 said:


> Yeah, that's it. :set1_rolf2:
> 
> Mathews isn't hurting. At all. I've heard that 4 out of 10 hunting bows costing over $700 that are sold in the US are Mathews. That could be conjecture, speculation or downright BS, but Mathews already makes a ton of money.


I said losing, not hurting. 2 different things


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

mathews does and has for a long time made good bows. there are plenty of companys that do the same, there is no one best bow or company. ted rocks. mathews pays him to shoot thier bow. end of thread.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

headstrong said:


> the best at what? making the slowest and most expensive bows on the market. then you would be correct. as far as how much money I make , I must have struck a cord with you to come at me personally... im shooting a motive 6 chief.


Highly doubt it, and mathews are great bows , typical troll


Blace


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Highly doubt it, and mathews are great bows , typical troll
> 
> 
> Blace


ok then prove me wrong, and once again I never said what you are insinuating. they make a nice bow. its just slow and over priced because they have to pay dor all the celebrity endorsement and so on.


----------



## scott t (Jun 22, 2013)

maxxis88 said:


> Who cares! Shoot what you want and be happy. I love all bows.


Absolutely. A few years or so down the road Ted will be shooting a different brand. Then it will start all over again. Should start a thread about how his old bow company must be total crap!! LOL.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Its a not a big deal Ted has shot for a lot of bow companies in the past probably has a few more in his future? Who cares go shoot your damn bow whatever it is,


----------



## Big DV (Dec 31, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews and I am positive I could shoot a Hoyt or bow tech or whatever just as we'll as my Mathews. It just so happened I bought a Mathews ten years ago and have not had any reason to change. Uncle Ted gets paid to shoot a bow. The majority of us do not. Just shoot what makes you happy


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Love him! 
Lots if opinions here. To each their own.
No biggy.......


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Always see on here the big Mathews bashing and then then the mathews is the first the best the only bow that....But really my two cents is they dont make a BAD product and 15 20 years ago the stuff they put out last 2-3 years would have been ground breaking. The whole solo cam catch us if you can and most of "what they call" up to date bows have 2 cams and the one that dont that creed riser looks like a throw back mathews with split limbs left over from some monsters and helim it is a z7 or a z7 extreme.The chill to me looks like a mr5 or 6 or7 or 8 but black but then you can drop a couple more$$$ and then get a limited edition camo chill ???? And I have shot everyone of their bows the closet shop to me carries em among others and advertising is so good that I go expecting to be dazzled every year I have had all the other major brands and next bow will probably be an obsession. This did not mean to be a mathews basher post I just want someone to to tell me why are they so great and why do people buy so many of them is it the advertising that I admit has made me look at them again and again but most people just dont realize that it feels antiquated when you shoot it.


----------



## highstrung556 (Dec 14, 2011)

headstrong said:


> I said losing, not hurting. 2 different things


Losing is hurting. Any company that loses sales, begins hurting. 

I just don't understand why non-Mathews shooters always have something derogatory to say about a Mathews shooter or their bows.

Shoot your Motive 6 more and you'll have far less time to bash bow companies and the celebrities they hire.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the fact that Mathews supports so many shooters and hunters and they do make a dam good bow. Ted will like shooting one most people do that are shooting them.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Rumor in the industry is Mathews is hiring Roman Polansky to direct their hunting shows.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

If you buy a Mathews, you're buying it for the name. Almost every bow I've shot the last 5 years feels, looks, and just out performs any and all Mathews bows. I could care leas about a name. My 2010 SA Infinity and current 12 SA Rush are hands down the best all around bows I've ever had the pleasure of shooting. Now I may not be able to go sale them like I could a Mathews, but again, that's only because of the name.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

This thread is pointless. Who cares what anybody shoots. It's about enjoying the outdoors with whatever tool puts you choose.


----------



## Bigbuck5 (May 25, 2012)

Summary of this entire thread: "My bow is better than your bow, Ted sucks, Mathews isn't anything special." Can we all agree that Archery is about shooting a bow that fits good and shoots good for YOU? If you shoot a Vector better than I can shoot my DXT, does that mean that Hoyt is better than Mathews? No. It's all about the Indian. It all comes down to what we shoot that makes us the most accurate and clean-kill hunters, cause that is what it is really about right; getting a clean kill? We are all friends here, some of us anyway. Shoot your bear, strother, elite, hoyt, bowtech, and I will shoot my Mathews, and we all can enjoy a God-given sport that we love.

Cheers,


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

The flagship bows for hoyt bowtech and prime all cost more than the creed. Next point.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

highstrung556 said:


> Losing is hurting. Any company that loses sales, begins hurting.
> 
> I just don't understand why non-Mathews shooters always have something derogatory to say about a Mathews shooter or their bows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Ted is a well known guy, like him or not, and does a lot for hunting in general. Go to any shopping mall and show a picture of Ted, and a picture of Levi, and see how many people know either. I'd say more will know Ted by a long shot, good or bad, he's a lot more famous than about any other archer I've ever seen except for maybe Chuck Adams, but he didn't play a guitar. Cheers--BB


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

This thread states some facts here:

Anyone who...
Own's a Hoyt-love's a Hoyt-shoots a Hoyt

Own's a PSE-loves PSE-shoots a PSE

Own's a Mathews- love's Mathews-shoots Mathews

and so on....

Why do people worry so much about someone else's choice of bow? I'm just happy that Bowhunting is part of what we do!:thumbs_up


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

oh boy, to each his own. i have had two mathews a z7x and mr6, just not my cup of tea. looking at a hoyt or pse now after my bowtech insanity. i will shoot anything you hand me but will only buy what i shoot best and what i like. no brand loyalty here if you want my business you better put something out i like, simple as that. every year its a new company i have never bought bows from the same company consecutively. looking at a full throttle or a carbon turbo right now but bowtech and mathews havent released anything yet and they may be too late if i shoot either of these bows and like it first. shoot what you like and enjoy yourself. your bow isnt a status symbol its a tool for a sport/hobby/way of life. if you dont like swinging a 9lb hammer get one you like swinging if you dont like shooting a mathews dont buy one its easy people.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

I have watched that guy go threw so many bows it's unreal haha I don't care what he shoots he is a great fella to have on OUR side. With that being said Id like to see him go back to pulling the string 3inches lower than the nocking point and sighting the arrow!! Now that was good TV


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

Must be a Democrat! Dang Liberals, uncle Ted Rocks.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Major Pain said:


> This thread states some facts here:
> 
> Anyone who...
> Own's a Hoyt-love's a Hoyt-shoots a Hoyt
> ...



because the idiot to common sense ratio is like 8/2 on this sight it seems


----------

